# YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS TINY WORKSHOP!



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I saw this video this morning and absolutely fell in love with this workshop! It's all about his bench- which is wonderful in itself. But as you watch it, look at his quaint little workspace and all the hand tools. Makes me want to sell of my power tools and move my shop out to my garden shed (which is about the same size as his shop)!

I'm big on making the workshop a project in itself- to look and feel like a special place. This guy has captured that feel- and it only took him 40 years of working on antique furniture to do it!

Right click on the viewer and set it to full screen so you can see everything. When you're done, come back and leave a comment!

(Here it is.)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Friggin blocked on my computer. That hype really caught my interest. Will view and return.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Excellent point about having the appropriate tools NEAR the right work station. If I rearrange, again, I MIGHT be able to work more effeciently. Thanks for posting the viedo link.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice shop and bench.
First time I heard a shoulder vise explained. Makes sense now.
I had a lot of the same thoughts when I built my bench so I feel somewhat validified.
But, I did not think about wood screws being faster. I used acme thread with quick release nut mechanisms.

I 100% agree with working on all sides of the bench. That's exactly the way i did mine and I have been completely satisfied with it. Again, everyone has their own little tweaks. I use a planing hook instead of a leg vise, but the back side of my bench is designed for edge jointing.

Good video, thanks for posting Jim.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

That bench is awesome but I am not ready to give up my power tools.

LOL I suppose I could but with my paltry hand woodworking skill, well…....................LOL


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Awesome bench and shop.

He might have more plans than poopiekat.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

A toothing plane, huh ? Never heard of that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

No, I hadn't. Thanks, very nice setup.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

very nice shop he has  
thank´s for sharing it has been a long time since I last visit the that site

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

David Grimes 
they are a very nice to have tool together with a card scraper when dealing with knarly curled wood

and in the old days when they used thicker veneer and hide glue they used this plane 
as the last thing before they glue the veneer on the secundary wood

Dennis


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Patrick is probably the most knowledgeable woodworker I've met. He's also likely the most brilliant. Being incredibly nice doesn't hurt either.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I wonder how long it took to collect all those molding planes?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

40 years …. 

Dennis


----------

